# Simplicity Broadmoor - won't move



## Don Greenfield (May 23, 2020)

Hi- I have a Broadmoor 1692420 16 HP Briggs with a hydro transmission. Brought it into the garage to fiddle with the deck and had to move it by hand - Moved the transaxle release lever as normal, moved the tractor, finished my work, pushed the release lever back, started it up - no movement. I have recently replaced the idler pulley and drive belt - mowed 2 or 3 time since - no problem. Belt and pulleys are fine - tension seems fine. This model uses engine oil for the trans - it is full and clean as it should be. No leaks. No boom. No bad noises. Shift lever moves full range a bit easier than normal. Have moved the release lever back and forth the full extent of its range. Any ideas where to start? Thank you.


----------

